# Tough start to Meyer Lemon SP



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2010)

I started my Meyer Lemon PEE a couple days ago. I used the slurry from my 1G Scuppernong wine, nothing. I took the slurry when I still have 5 brix remaining on the scuppernong. Added additional yeast last night and still nothing. I'll wait for a day or two. 

Just curious, you think the yeast variety could be the difference between successful SP ferment and not. Right now, I've tried 71B. 

John


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you making this with fresh lemon juice? Fresh juice often has more problems fermenting than bottled juice with preservatives in it does.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2010)

Fresh from the garden. It's a 3 gallon batch. A couple hours ago, I check the temperature and it read 70. I'm trying to raise the tempature to 75 and see if that improves things. 

Usually temperature isn't a problem down in Houston but this isn't your ordinary wine. It's a little more sensitive that anything I've tried to date.

John


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2010)

Try pulling some of this must and some slurry from the bottom if you can and dilute it down some with water to lower the acid down and see if that sample gets going and then slowly start adding more of the higher acid must!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2010)

Woke this morning and there is some very slight activity. 
Just stole some slurry and diluted it with some warm water and dash of sugar. 

Let's see what happens. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what did it but SP is very active.  


jk


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2010)

Probaqbly just a higher S02 level that made it slag behind.


----------

